# Announcing Professional Orchestration 2B - Woodwinds and Brass



## Peter Alexander (Sep 1, 2008)

http://www.truespec.com/professional-orchestration-p-1158.html (http://www.truespec.com/professional-or ... -1158.html)

Place your advance order now and save 20%. Ships approximately Nov 15, 2008.

*Details*:

Announcing Professional Orchestration 2B: Orchestrating the Melody Within the Woods and Brass

Ships Approximately November 15, 2008

*Pre-order now for $32.95 plus shipping.* Price includes one (1) PDF copy which will be e-mailed out as each section is completed.

Separate (not included) MP3Audio Supplement from eClassical.com Will Be Available

This book is approximately *400 pages*.

*Planned Table of Contents* (shown by section and technique covered)
Introduction

Woodwinds
Chapter 1 - Unison Combinations
Flute + Oboe
Flute + Clarinet
Oboe + Clarinet
Oboe + English Horn
Bassoon + Clarinet

Oboe + English Horn + Clarinet
Flute + Oboe + Clarinet
Bassoon + Clarinet + Oboe + Flute
Flute + Oboe + English Horn

Chapter 2 - Combinations in Octaves
Flute 1 - Flute 2
Clarinet 1 - Clarinet 2
Oboe 1 - Oboe 2
Bassoon 1 - Bassoon 2

Piccolo - Flute
Piccolo - Oboe
Piccolo - D Clarinet
Piccolo - Clarinet
English Horn - Bassoon
Oboe - Bassoon
Bassoon - Contrabassoon

Flute - Oboe
Flute - English Horn
Flute - Clarinet
Flute - Bassoon
Oboe - Clarinet
Clarinet - Bassoon

Clarinet + Oboe - Clarinet - Bassoon
Flute + Clarinet - Clarinet + Bassoon
2 Flutes + Oboe - 2 Clarinets + English Horn
Flute + Alto Flute - Clarinet + Bass Clarinet
3 Flutes + Oboe - 2 Clarinets + Bassoon + English Horn
Flute + Clarinet - Bassoon
English Horn + Clarinet - Bassoon
Flute + Oboe + Clarinet - Clarinet + Oboe + Bassoon
Flute + Oboe + Clarinet - English Horn + Clarinet
Flute + Oboe - Flute + Oboe + English Horn + Clarinet

Chapter 3 - Doubling in Three Octaves
Piccolo - Flute - Clarinet
Piccolo - Flute - Oboe + Clarinet
Piccolo - Clarinet 1 - Clarinet 2
Flute - Clarinet - Bassoon
Flute - Oboe - English Horn
Flute + Flute - Oboe + English Horn + Clarinet - Bassoon
Piccolo + Flute - Oboe + Clarinet - Bassoon
Flute - Oboe + Clarinet - Bassoon
Flute - Clarinet - Bassoon
Flute - Oboe - Bassoon
Flute - Oboe + Clarinet - Bassoon
Flute - Oboe - English Horn
Oboe - English Horn - Bassoon

Chapter 4 - Doubling in Four and Five Octaves (including mixed timbres)
Flute - Oboe - Clarinet - Bassoon
Picc - 2 Flutes - 2 Oboes + Clarinet - Bassoon
Picc - 2 Flutes - 2 Oboes + 2 Clarinets - 2 Bassoons

Chapter 5 - Melody in Thirds and Sixths
Flute - Flute
Carlinet - Clarinet
Oboe - Oboe
Piccolo - Piccolo

Flute - Flute and Clarinet - Clarinet
2 Flutes - 2 Oboes (6ths)
Flute - Oboe - Bassoon
Flute - Bassoon
2 Clarinets - 2 Bassoons
Oboe - Clarinet
English Horn - Bassoon

Chapter 6 - Melody in The Brass
Trumpets
French Horns
Trombones
Tuba
Trumpets and Horns
Trumpets and Trombones
3 Trumpets, 4 Horns
2 Trumpets, 4 Horns, 3 Trombones
2 Trumpets, 4 Horns, 3 Trombones, Tuba
2 Trombones, Trumpet
2 Horns and Trumpets, Horns in Octaves
Triumphant Melodic Figures
Trumpet
Trombones
Horn Opened and Stopped
Horn in Piano Passages

Chapter 7 - Brass in Unison, Octaves, Thirds and Sixths

Chapter 8 - Brass Combinations
Trumpet - Trumpet
1 Trumpet + 1 Trombone - 2 Trombones
Trumpet - Trombone
Trombone - Trombones
Accenting the Melodic Line
Brass as Background Line


----------



## synthetic (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Peter! I'll be sure to order a copy of this incredible series.


----------



## janila (Sep 7, 2008)

Will the preorder deal be available from Amazon.de? I might be interested in getting this too (I already have the 2A) but I don't want to pay $41,65 for postage. (o)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

janila @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> Will the preorder deal be available from Amazon.de? I might be interested in getting this too (I already have the 2A) but I don't want to pay $41,65 for postage. (o)



The pre-order and the PDF are only available from Truespec.com.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

synthetic @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Congratulations, Peter! I'll be sure to order a copy of this incredible series.



Jeff, Thank you!


----------



## careyford (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait! That should give me enough time to finish 2A.


----------



## janila (Sep 10, 2008)

Peter Alexander @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> janila @ Sun Sep 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Will the preorder deal be available from Amazon.de? I might be interested in getting this too (I already have the 2A) but I don't want to pay $41,65 for postage. (o)
> ...


So when will the book be available from Amazon.de or any other European store? There's no point for anyone in Europe to order books directly from Truespec as the shipping prices are so high.


----------



## bryla (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought volume 1 last year from Truespec. Didn't consider the shipping as a big deal


----------



## synthetic (Sep 10, 2008)

When does the pre-order special end?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 10, 2008)

janila @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > janila @ Sun Sep 07 said:
> ...



We have lots of orders from Europe for these books because the information isn't available anyplace else. There's an International Flat Rate rate available.

If the shipping is still too much order the PDF only.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 10, 2008)

synthetic @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> When does the pre-order special end?



When it ships mid-November.


----------



## janila (Sep 10, 2008)

Peter Alexander @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> janila @ Wed Sep 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Alexander @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> ...


The flat rate is more than the cost of the book and a lot more than the shipping from any other store I've ordered from the US. The book will eventually be available at Amazon.de even if the preorder pricing won't be, right?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 10, 2008)

janila @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Wed Sep 10 said:
> 
> 
> > janila @ Wed Sep 10 said:
> ...



1. I cannot guarantee this will be available on amazon.de

2. If it is, there will be no free PDF

3. I'm sorry, but I don't control shipping costs. To avoid shipping, order the PDF when it's available.


----------



## Justus (Sep 11, 2008)

How much is shipping to Germany?

Best,
Justus


----------



## synthetic (Oct 17, 2008)

I placed my order. When does the PDF ship out?


----------



## sirbellog (Oct 17, 2008)

Peter, 
you say : "_if shipping cost is too much, you have to order the pdf only version_"...

So far, so good, BUT...

If there really is a way to order now and get the preorder price (I mean JUST purchasing the pdf version, no book, no shipping), where is this option on your site ??

I saw no mention of this possibility anywhere on the product page. :?:


----------



## synthetic (Oct 17, 2008)

I suspect the PDF will be less expensive than the book, even at the preorder price.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 21, 2008)

sirbellog @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Peter,
> you say : "_if shipping cost is too much, you have to order the pdf only version_"...
> 
> So far, so good, BUT...
> ...



There's no pre-order price for the PDF. The PDF is a bonus for those pre-paying. I don't know at this time what the actual price for the PDF will be once the book is posted.

Peter


----------



## sirbellog (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay.
So the ones who can't consider the "real book/high shipping costs" combination will just wait for the pdf to cease being just a bonus and become a real item..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 21, 2008)

sirbellog @ Tue Oct 21 said:


> Okay.
> So the ones who can't consider the "real book/high shipping costs" combination will just wait for the pdf to cease being just a bonus and become a real item..... :mrgreen:



Folks willing to prepay before publication is obviously a great help to us, especially in these times. For those willing to do that, my tangible "thank you" is a bonus PDF issued as each section is completed. 

Your currency is the Euro. So based on the exchange rate, you get the book and shipping at an extra discount. If you want to request a different shipping method, as a long time customer, you can write us privately as you have before and we'll e-mail you additional options based on what we project the book to weigh.

According to Finance.Yahoo.com your book cost in Euros is under 26.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 11, 2008)

...pushed to Dec 15, then pushed again to Jan 31....

:?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Dec 11, 2008)

synthetic @ 11th December 2008 said:


> then pushed again to Jan 31....
> 
> :?


Which year?


----------



## synthetic (Dec 11, 2008)

Not this year.

OK, let me help him spin it:

"The pre-release 'free-PDF' special was such a success that we've decided to extend it!"


----------



## synthetic (Dec 22, 2008)

It turns out that Peter has been ill. I apologize for making light of this.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 22, 2008)

synthetic @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> It turns out that Peter has been ill. I apologize for making light of this.



Thank you. Everyone who ordered has received a letter from us.

And to answer the question, 2009.


PA


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 2, 2009)

For those who have pre-ordered - please check your inbox. The first PDF section has been sent. I do apologize for the delay. Thank you for your patience.

Peter


----------



## synthetic (Jul 13, 2009)

Peter has just released a fiction novel, even though I placed my order for this book almost a year ago (October 2008.) He also released another book in the last year, "From Piano to Strings." I would have expected that he would first finish the book he took pre-orders for, rather than releasing two other books first. I don't think that I'll be pre-ordering any other books from Truespec.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 13, 2009)

synthetic @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> Peter has just released a fiction novel, even though I placed my order for this book almost a year ago (October 2008.) He also released another book in the last year, "From Piano to Strings." I would have expected that he would first finish the book he took pre-orders for, rather than releasing two other books first. I don't think that I'll be pre-ordering any other books from Truespec.



Jeff - the fiction book was released almost a year ago.

From Piano to Strings is a minor revision of a book we've been selling for 10 years.

PA


----------



## hbuus (Jul 13, 2009)

synthetic @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> Peter has just released a fiction novel, even though I placed my order for this book almost a year ago (October 2008.) He also released another book in the last year, "From Piano to Strings." I would have expected that he would first finish the book he took pre-orders for, rather than releasing two other books first. I don't think that I'll be pre-ordering any other books from Truespec.



That reminds me of this thread:
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10500

Were those audio timings ever done?
I haven't heard anything about it at least.

/Henrik


----------



## synthetic (Nov 8, 2009)

Peter Alexander @ Mon Sep 01 said:


> Place your advance order now and save 20%. Ships approximately Nov 15, 2008.



Almost at the 1-year anniversary. One year anniversary is paper, right? Or is it wood?


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have the first 400 pages (45 chapters) on pdf. Hope you got the pdf at least. I actually find the pdf versions easier to use "in some ways" than the huge paper volume as I can't get the huge volumes to stay on a music stand without falling over! With the pdf, I can print just the pages I need at the moment. 

Although I did buy both, so it would be nice to eventually have the printed version to peruse through also. 

I wish there were a thread or discussion forum on how others were using these books for study. Are you guys mocking up examples?, reducing them?, just score reading? Loading into Sibelius? I find it odd that on a composers forum there are few such discussions*, just samples and gear talk.

I've transcribed a few and mocked a few up in Sibelius which I find useful as can look over the orchestration carefully and hear it back. Of course I also have audio tracks of the real orchestral versions and many of the full scores. My biggest struggle with score reading is that I'm not fluent with all the clefs and so I continually struggle with that while trying to learn different ones. Its taking me a lot of time though to get familiar with new clefs. Am I the only one?

*Yeah, I heard 'bout those EIS "cult guys" >8o ...wonder if they analyze orchestral scores and orchestration techniques too?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Nov 09 said:


> I have the first 400 pages (45 chapters) on pdf. Hope you got the pdf at least. I actually find the pdf versions easier to use "in some ways" than the huge paper volume as I can't get the huge volumes to stay on a music stand without falling over! With the pdf, I can print just the pages I need at the moment.
> 
> Although I did buy both, so it would be nice to eventually have the printed version to peruse through also.
> 
> ...



As a general announcement.

1. The final version came in at 714-pages and has gone for printing. 

2 Because of the book's download size, pre-purchasers will be e-mailed in groups to download the final PDF version.

3. The week of November 16th we go live with a new web site/shopping cart and separate Professional Orchestration forum. In the forum, we'll discuss orchestration issues including having a special divisi section for LASS. There will also be a section set up where the timings for all three (3) books will be posted BY composer and composition. 

4. The week of November 16th I'll also have a major new product announcement that week for the Professional Orchestration Series which ties together orchestration and recording/mixing in one document.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great news Peter. Thanks.

Wow! 714 pages? All in one volume? 

Now that's going (2B) some heavy brass that'll knock the wind out of you! (sorry). o=<


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Nov 09 said:


> Great news Peter. Thanks.
> 
> Wow! 714 pages? All in one volume?
> 
> Now that's going (2B) some heavy brass that'll knock the wind out of you! (sorry). o=<



1300+ pages with 2A and 2B combined!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm finding all this "A" "B" stuff a tad confusing...

Is there a sweet priced bundle that includes all the volumes of the whole series?


----------



## JKOL (Nov 10, 2009)

Would the Professional Orchestration series of books be a good choice for someone new to orchestration?

Thanks.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update, looking forward to it.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 10, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Nov 10 said:


> How many books are there in the series? 4? (1A+2B+2A+2B)? And that bundle includes it all? Will there be more in the series?



There are three, I think. 1 is solo instruments and soli sections. 2A is mixed string sections (2-part, 3-part, etc). 2B is mixed wind and brass sections. I recommend the having both the book and PDF, I use them both. I have the PDF as a reference (what's the range, transposition, etc.), the book for actual study. 



> Just if it makes sense waiting till the whole series is done and save shipping costs.



Might be a long wait at this release schedule, about one book every 2 years. I think 7 books are planned, based on Rimsky-Korskov? 

Great series, I've learned a lot from them.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 11, 2009)

synthetic @ Wed Nov 11 said:


> They both sound helpful, but there isn't a lot I've read on divisi writing. So I would like to see that one first. It would also be interesting to hear about mixed techniques: muted violins with tremolo violas, etc.



That's because virtually nothing, until 2A, has been written about divisi. The one exception is Koechlin's books which are all in classical French, and even there, the instruction is very limited.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 11, 2009)

synergy543 @ Wed Nov 11 said:


> Peter, are you familiar with a book titled "Thinking for Orchestra" by Rene Leibowitz and Jan Maguire? Its quite hard to find as used copies go for around $400 now. The concept of the book is very good but I don't think its implementation was which is why it is not more well known. Also, the examples used are rather complex and not good choices for an instructional text. Nevertheless, like I said, the basic premise is a great idea. Its sort of an expansion on Wagner's concept of orchestrating for orchestra from piano parts. However, the focus is more on orchestral structure and how to write orchestral parts from a few simple staves.
> 
> The book is lacking dearly in analysis and this is an area you seem an expert in. You might have a look at this think about integrating these ideas with some new examples along with some discussion about the possible ways to orchestrate them. I like the idea as it is both practical and shows that orchestration is more than the sum of technical parts.
> 
> Either as a possible alternative topic or as a topic to integrate into your future books, I think the concept of "Thinking for Orchestra" would be worth considering. Just don't take the book literally because its a horrible execution of a wonderful idea.



I did have that book. And you're right, it's very tough to go through because it's written at a level for a John Williams or a top orchestrator. 

Basically, as I recall, your objective is to score a piece of music in the style of a specific composer. Well, hello Hollywood with the A-list guys and orchestrators. 

Liebowitz was a private student of Maurice Ravel's. What I know today that I didn't know in music school was that his approach reflects the French school of musical instruction which isn't done in either the US or UK.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ren%C3%A9_Leibowitz

French instruction is skill based vs. fact based.

I appreciate the input and I'll certainly consider it. 

However...what I'm about to announce probably next week, for the composer who really wants to learn orchestration and composition, and mixing, will be mind blowing.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 11, 2009)

Peter Alexander @ Wed Nov 11 said:


> However...what I'm about to announce probably next week, for the composer who really wants to learn orchestration and composition, and mixing, will be mind blowing.


The suspense is killing me already.

Be a sport, and give us a hint. :mrgreen:


----------



## careyford (Nov 11, 2009)

If you're just starting out with orchestration, I'd suggest you start with this as the ProOrch books can be a little daunting.

http://www.truespec.com/ravel-orchestrated-mother-goose-suite-package-p-1203.html (http://www.truespec.com/ravel-orchestra ... -1203.html)

It covers a lot and can be seen as a good intro volume to the more detailed (and longer) books.

Richard


----------



## careyford (Nov 11, 2009)

I vote divisi book first. (Still haven't finished reading the advance PDFs of 2B...)

Richard


----------



## synthetic (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally arrived today! Looks to be worth the wait. 

However, it looks like you ran out of room for the brass? 500 pages for winds and 200 for brass. There isn't a section for octave combinations of brass sections like there is for the winds (Trombone-Horn-Trumpet, etc.) Maybe brass should have been broken into a third book (2C). 

I hate to critique something so well researched and unique as this book, but I paid cash so I will anyway. 

Congratulations on shipping the book!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 21, 2009)

synthetic @ Mon Dec 21 said:


> Finally arrived today! Looks to be worth the wait.
> 
> However, it looks like you ran out of room for the brass? 500 pages for winds and 200 for brass. There isn't a section for octave combinations of brass sections like there is for the winds (Trombone-Horn-Trumpet, etc.) Maybe brass should have been broken into a third book (2C).
> 
> ...



1.Thank you!

2.You got double the book for half the payment + a complete PDF which you were sent prior to the book shipping.You got a GREAT value! =o 

3. For the techniques covered (which do NOT include brass section writing which is covered in a later edition), a survey of brass writing shows a limited number of techniques when compared to the woodwinds or strings. Trumpets are not normally written in multi-octaves. They're written in unison, octaves, and open harmonies, then triads. The same is generally true for the trombones, too. 

See page 498 starting at paragraph 4.

There are examples within the book of some sectional writing where the trumpet section is divided. 

See Holst, 608-616
See Ravel, 626-631

However, in many cases, there may be only one or two trumpets called for in the score, if at all. 

More adventuresome brass writing can be found in marching and concert band scores. I referenced you on page 498 to Holst _Suite For Military Bands_ which is PD, and others are available, too. You can find them at www.imslp.org.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 21, 2009)

synthetic @ Mon Dec 21 said:


> Finally arrived today! Looks to be worth the wait.


Yikes! I better keep an eye on our Ace Ventura mail lady....cause at 700 pages, she's likely to have fun cramming that into our box and I'll NEVER get it out.

btw Peter, can I get just a pdf of book 1? I see you have a package with other contents but I couldn't find just the pdf itself. I already have the paper copy.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 21, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Dec 21 said:


> synthetic @ Mon Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally arrived today! Looks to be worth the wait.
> ...



Right here:

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... 1-PDF.aspx


----------



## synthetic (Dec 21, 2009)

I meant combinations of (e.g.) trumpets - horns down an octave - trombones down another octave. Big Wagnerian brass tuttis. You covered this multi-section tutti for the winds but not the brass. I guess this is coming in a future edition. 

I love having both the PDF and hard copy. I use the hard copy as bedtime reading and the PDF as a quick reference when I'm writing. Looking forward to the next edition in 2014.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 21, 2009)

Peter Alexander @ Mon Dec 21 said:


> btw Peter, can I get just a pdf of book 1? I see you have a package with other contents but I couldn't find just the pdf itself. I already have the paper copy.



Right here:

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... 1-PDF.aspx[/quote]

Hmm....strange I couldn't find that link myself searching the site.

But no discount for having already purchased the hard copy?
(and spreading free advertising chatter about your book? 0oD )


----------

